# verpixelte bilder entpixseln



## zone20 (12. Oktober 2007)

abend zusammen wollte mal fragen ob man verpixselte bilder ent pixseln kann?

wollte die pixsel weg machen die im gesicht sind


----------



## tobee (12. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich auch beschuldigt werde blind zu sein, sage ich das ich in diesem Gesicht 
keine Pixel sehe.


----------



## zone20 (12. Oktober 2007)

ich meine das kriseln was die cam nicht so gut wahr und was ich bei die harre machen kann habe schon probiert mit pinsel ist aber doof


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. Oktober 2007)

Du bist nicht blind 

Alex


----------



## Julian Maicher (12. Oktober 2007)

Sorry, ich sehe da auch nur Pixel, die ein klares Bild darstellen.
Aber frag doch mal beim deutschen Geheimdienst nach, die haben das ja jetzt - Gott sei Dank - drauf!


----------



## tobee (12. Oktober 2007)

Offtopic:
Du meinst wohl den BND?
Oder gibt es noch weitere Geheimdienste von denen ich nichts weiß?


----------



## zone20 (12. Oktober 2007)

ok dann schaut mal das an


----------



## Julian Maicher (12. Oktober 2007)

Neben dem BND gibt es noch den militärischer Abschirmdienst (MAD) und das Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz (BfV).
Welcher davon jetzt das Bild von dem Pädophilen "entschlüsselt" hat, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Also bleiben wir bei deutscher Geheimdienst


----------



## tobee (12. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht kann da der "Gausche Weichzeichner" was verbessern?
Du darfst ihn halt nur stellenweise und nicht komplett über das Bild einsetzen.


----------



## Michael Aringer (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

entweder das Bild ist verpixelt, oder es ist gekörnt. Ersteres lässt sich nicht beheben, da das Pixel nunmal das kleinste digitale Bildelement darstellt. Zweiteres lässt sich jedoch hinbekommen. Den gausschen Weichzeichner empfehle ich nicht direkt, besser ist da eine Kombination aus Ebenen, Masken und Surface-Blur (Leider weiß ich nicht, wie dieser Weichzeichner im deutschsprachigen Photoshop heißt).

Dupliziere das Bild in eine neue Ebene über die du den Surface-Blur Filter laufen lässt. Übertreibe es aber nicht. Danach lege eine Maske darüber und invertiere diese um die soeben produzierte Ebene unsichtbar zu machen (Maske ist schwarz). Danach wähle einen weichen Pinsel mittlerer Größe, weißer Farbe und geringer Opazität. Damit wedle die Maske dort ab, wo das Korn gemildert werden soll.

Bedenke aber, dass das man üblicherweise beim Erzeugen des Bildes bereits auf die Qualität achten sollte. Die Körnung eines Bildes entsteht in der Analogen Fotografie durch die Pigmentdichte und Art des Films. In der Digitalen Fotografie verhält sich das etwas anders. Hier wird der Chip an belichteten Zonen angeregt. Da aber auch Wärme eine Form von Licht darstellt kann auch an heißen Tagen oder in gut geheizten Räumen eine stärkere Körnung auftreten. Ebenfalls tritt die Körnung bei Fotos im Dunklen auf da die Reizung des Chips hier nicht von Reizungen stärkeren Lichts überlagert wird.

Servus, Michael


----------



## tobee (13. Oktober 2007)

Michael Aringer hat gesagt.:


> Den gausschen Weichzeichner empfehle ich nicht direkt


es kommt darauf an welche Photoshop Version zur Verfügung steht. Da man in Photoshop
CS3 mit Smartfilter und Gauscher Weichzeichner erstaunliche Ergebnisse "bringen kann".


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2007)

Noch ein Tip:

Bild im *Lab*-Modus bearbeiten.
Hier den *L*uma-Kanal einzeln bearbeiten und das Rauschen vermindern, indem
man mit Weichzeichner und wieder unscharf maskieren oder Lowpass arbeitet und
die Farbkanäle (a und b) einfach mal leicht weichzeichnen.

mfg chmee


----------

